# problème de démarrage après installation d'ubuntu



## troudball (16 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je viens enfin de réussir à installer UBUNUTU 5.10 sur mon Mac (après quelques problème : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3596345#post3596345).

En fait, j'ai un nouveau problème à présent : c'est mon bootage : plantage sur plantage, yaboot ne reconnait que "Linux" et "old" et régulièrement, en démarrant en appuyant sur "Alt" je ne vois pas sistématiquement mon IDE2 (là ou est installé Ubuntu mais aussi un autre OSX), d'autre fois encore, je choisis un OSX et là, j'ai la console qui m'écrit "panic,...etc...(je n'ai pas le temps de noter)", j'ai meme du à un moment rouvrir le mac pour déconnecter le disque linux afin de pouvoir rebooter sur un os X par défault, bref, il semble que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond et cette fois, çà semble etre un problème Software...

PS : des fois, çà marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :avec "ALT" au démarrage, je vois tous les disques mais çà peut aussi planter au moment ou je choisis de lancer un OSX...

HELP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+


----------

